# Want to Form an A Cappella Singing Group in Marina?



## Spinnaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if there are any eager singers close to Dubai Marina?

I used to sing in an A Cappella group back home; 4 men and 2 females. We sang different sorts of pieces but usually a bit lighter music like Beatles/When I'm 64, Moonriver or slightly jazzy tunes. 

Have not found any group so far in Dubai so if there would be few more people on Expat Forum who have some interest and experience in keeping the note, why don't we start a new group? My target at the moment would be just to enjoy music with fun people and perhaps perform for free once a year but you never know what it turns into if we practice 

I'm an alto-lady in my 40s and living in Dubai Marina so if you would possibly like to join this start-up please send me a message and I will coordinate the idea further if enough people "sign up"


----------



## Brit_In_Dubai (Aug 20, 2012)

*Yes (in principle!)*

Hi,

I came across this thread whilst searching to see if there's a similar club up and running in Dubai and couldn't find anything. I'd be really interested in dabbling with something like this, but I'm very often out of Dubai on business so wouldn't be able to commit to anything regular. Let's see if getting this thread back to page 1 ignites any more interest...

Ben


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Go along to SAFA school on a Monday evening at 7pm, there is a female choir who also have Capella & barbershop groups and also a male voice choir who practice there.


----------



## mishkymoo (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Spinnaker, did you manage to start something up? I'd be really keen to join!


----------



## britexpat (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm 23 and love singing, I'd be keen to join a group!


----------



## Spinnaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow - we see some movement here! Great.

I did not set up anything yet, but it seems there are now few interested. Even with 4 people it will be fun. I can dig out my old notes somewhere, so I guess the next step would be to meet, test a bit that which parts everyone would be natural to sing in, and then start practicing. It is not harder than that!

I myself am Alto - so ideally we would need at least one soprano, one tenor and one bass. If we get more people, we can start to double the voices.

If you all send me a private message, and then I will start to coordinate the meeting?


----------



## Spinnaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Robbo5265 said:


> Go along to SAFA school on a Monday evening at 7pm, there is a female choir who also have Capella & barbershop groups and also a male voice choir who practice there.


Hi Robbo - thanks for the tip! I contacted them and unfortunatelly they just started their summer break. Also they mentioned most of the groups meet during daytime, which is not possible for me as I am working.

But if nothing else - I will definately join the female choir in September when they start again.


----------



## shakiri (Jul 16, 2013)

*a cappella group in Dubai*

Hi. I have extensive experience singing a cappella and I'm up for it.


----------



## Xelerate (Apr 5, 2013)

Is there still interest in getting together and singing? I've been singing barbershop music for the last 4 years in the US. Any other Barbershoppers out there?

I'm available most Saturday and Sunday nights... it'd be fun to get together!


----------



## inlovewithjazz (Sep 29, 2013)

Spinnaker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if there are any eager singers close to Dubai Marina?
> 
> ...


Me me me!!! please I wanna join in. I've been looking for an a capella/jazz group here in dubai. I've been singing in the choir for more than 20 years. I'm 26. I'm a female with a big range, can sing soprano, alto, mezzo soprano, tenor, and a bit of bass. Lol! I knw it's quite exaggerated but I love harmony and I really want to sing again. Not for fame but just for fun. I hope it'll be possible. I live in jumeira 1 and usually free from 8pm onwards. So, let me knw how can I contact people here privately so I can send my contact details?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Spinnaker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if there are any eager singers close to Dubai Marina?
> 
> ...


Head choirboy etc but sadly singing career destroyed by "balls dropping"


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mens choir is now every Wednesday at DOSC starting at 19:30hrs, come along we need more singers.


----------



## teppar (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi everyone. I've been in Dubai for ages, have joined one of the choirs, but would love to do something more than the classical choral repertoire I've been singing for decades. Have any of the groups gotten off the ground and are you open to another singer. I'm a classically trained soprano and would love to sing with people who enjoy music as much as I do.


----------



## CynthiaMoukarzel (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi,
I was searching for an A Capella in Dubai and I stumbled upon your post. I don't have any experience in A Capella but I love music and I have recently developed a huge interest in A Capella. So yes I'd be keen on joining your group if you have been working on one. 
Let me know


----------



## niyati (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I am 25 and dont have any experience with A Cappella or barbershop, but I've trained in Indian classical and love to sing otherwise. If it's alright, I'd love to join as well, though I might not be as good as some of you.


----------



## Gerraweasel (Dec 11, 2013)

Would love to join a vocal group over here!!! Sign me up!!!
Can sing soprano, alto , and tenor if need be!


----------



## Gerraweasel (Dec 11, 2013)

*Would love to!!*



Spinnaker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if there are any eager singers close to Dubai Marina?
> 
> ...


This would be awesome! I have been singing parts all my life, can read music and arrange if needed. I would love to sing in a group again. Will drag along a baritone member if we can get something off the ground ;-) !


----------



## Sky75 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello Spinnaker,
I am new to Dubai and to this forum...
I would be very interested in hearing more about this a cappella project, has is taken shape yet?
Was in an amateur choir in Paris for two years, sing soprano, don't know if I m good enough for this but sure find the idea very appealing!
Could you let me know how things are turning out?
Is there a way to send private messages on this forum or must everything be publicly posted?
Thanks


----------



## BrentinO (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi

Did anything start up with this singing group? I'm very interested, I live in The Greens.

I'm afraid I've never sung in a choir, or singing group, but have sung in a few amateur stage productions in the past, love to sing, and do a bit whilst playing my guitar. My sister's been singing in a soul group in the UK for a couple of years singing soul takes on things like 'Always There' Incognito, various Earth Wind and Fire tracks and that kind of stuff and I'm sooooo jealous, so have been scouring the internet to see what I can find. Am definitely more interested in singing at least semi modern songs if possible.

Would love to hear more if it's on.

Thanks


----------



## inlovewithjazz (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey guys, till now nobody has started a group yet. please pm your contact details to me so we can agree on a time and date and place where we can all start singing let's do this!!!


----------



## Ludlow Lady (Sep 1, 2015)

I saw an a cappella group in June. Try going on Google - barbershop singing in Dubai and I'm sure something will come up.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And failing that, give Saluki Motorsport a call, I'm sure they'll know someone. ;-)


----------

